

How a Russian hacker made $45,000 selling a 0-day Flash exploit to Hacking Team - asquabventured
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/07/how-a-russian-hacker-made-45000-selling-a-zero-day-flash-exploit-to-hacking-team/

======
serve_yay
And Hacking Team turned those tens of thousands into millions.

